# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Un ingeniero español, nombrado alto cargo en el OIEA

## F. Lázaro

Buenas noticias. Ya era hora de que algún español tuviera algún cargo importante dentro de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica.




> http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...nto-en-el-oiea
> 
> *Juan Carlos Lentijo, director general adjunto en el OIEA*
> 
> 
> 
> Lunes, 18 Mayo 2015 
> Última actualización: Lunes, 18 Mayo 2015 
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (18-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Me alegro muchisimo. Es un figura a nivel internacional en el tema de tratamiento de residuos radiactivos

----------

